# Opportunity in British Columbia



## 26tiger (Nov 5, 2004)

We own a remote homestead on the coast of British Columbia. It is only accessed by boat and is a two hour boat ride to the closest town. We have 3/4 mile of salt water frontage with protected deep water moorage. We live off the sea; crab, prawn, clam, fish, and our organic gardens and orchard. We can grow greens year round.
We are looking for a homesteading couple to come share our place with us. We have multiple houses and over 50 acres so there is plenty of space for two families. 
It would be advantageous to be Canadian, but others could consider emigrating.
The place is magical, and is a great opportunity for the right couple.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

26tiger, your place sounds wonderful. Do you have a blog or photos posted somewhere that show your place? Is your idea to find a couple to rent, or to co-own? Are you comfortable giving the name of the closest town?


----------



## 26tiger (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Scott,
Our need is to have some one living on the place full time as we come and go. In exchange we would offer free housing and the opportunity to live as a modern day homesteader. We garden/farm organically, practice permaculture, and try to be good land stewards. We are in our 70's though still very active and could mentor younger people.
The closest town is Campbell River on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Sonia18 (Aug 24, 2015)

How far is that from Puget Sound WA? I am interested in what sounds to be lovely place to be. But just how cold does it get?


----------

